# WD Western Digital External Hard Drive 320GB Passport Won't Work - WHY?



## Pauly73Drifter

Hi guys, I just purchased one of these: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=391

Now I have 2 computers that I want to transfer files between. 1 being a SATA HD and the other being IDE HD. I was told that these external passports work on XP and above. Both of my computers are Windows XP. When I connect it to my SATA it starts up but then on the IDE it states USB Device not recognized. I have tried downloading drivers and stuff but still nothing.

Does anyone know how to connect this to an IDE HD computer with XP?

Cheers, all help is highly appreciated!


----------



## cRABu

if you ask me, it's a matter of getting the right driver


----------



## SirKenin

And if you ask someone that has a clue, there's no driver needed for XP.  It will just automatically detect.  If it doesn't, it could be a USB issue, XP issue or even an issue with the portable drive itself.

If Mr. Google comes along you might get lucky and get a copy and paste tutorial, but what you'll want to do is enter a new environment variable in the advanced computer properties named "devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices" with a value of 1, then show hidden devices in the control panel and delete any references to hardware, particularly drives and USB devices, that no longer exist.  Better yet, delete all the USB devices and controllers, hidden or otherwise.  Power down the computer and leave it unplugged for five minutes.  Power up again, let the USB devices reinstall and then try plugging in your USB drive.


----------



## oregon

What type of filesystem is it? It is probably FAT32, and therefore should not be a problem. If not though, reformat to FAT32 (or NTFS if you only use windows). 

Also check in device manager and see if it shows up there, but is not mounting in 
Windows explorer. I had this problem, and I think I just unplugged and replugged the passport. If not though, see if you can manually mount it. Also try the other usb ports. 

The type of hard drive in your computers should not affect anything. It is probably some other problem, hopefully one of the above.


----------



## dznutz

Pauly73Drifter said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased one of these: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=391
> 
> Now I have 2 computers that I want to transfer files between. 1 being a SATA HD and the other being IDE HD. I was told that these external passports work on XP and above. Both of my computers are Windows XP. When I connect it to my SATA it starts up but then on the IDE it states USB Device not recognized. I have tried downloading drivers and stuff but still nothing.
> 
> Does anyone know how to connect this to an IDE HD computer with XP?
> 
> Cheers, all help is highly appreciated!



did you try the usb ports on the backside?


----------



## PC eye

The type of drive has nothing at all to do with it. The move from one system to another plays a role if the second was off when first plugged in. Without seeing the installer appear the drive will remain invisible to Windows while detected by the bios.

With the default information showing Windows and Mac support the partition type on WD models is generally Fat32. Once you reformat that to NTFS on one system it will also appear as a new logical on the next once detected. Wait until Windows is fully loaded on the second system before plugging it in. That seems to work the best while still having the Fat32 type partition on them.

The installation screen may not be the exact same from being a different model. But it should see very much the same options you can uncheck if not wanted.


----------



## SirKenin

Probably not much sense in telling Mr. Screenshots that his post is meaningless because you'll never see that screen he's posting until you get the device to recognize, which has absolutely nothing to do with any WD software.

Meh.  No use trying to explain it to him either or we'll just get spammed with more irrelevant Google links and copy-and-pastes.


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> Better yet, delete all the USB devices and controllers, hidden or otherwise. Power down the computer and leave it unplugged for five minutes. Power up again, let the USB devices reinstall and then try plugging in your USB drive.


 


SirKenin said:


> Probably not much sense in telling Mr. Screenshots that his post is meaningless because you'll never see that screen he's posting until you get the device to recognize, which has absolutely nothing to do with any WD software.
> 
> Meh. No use trying to explain it to him either or we'll just get spammed with more irrelevant Google links and copy-and-pastes.


 
What was all that crap and fabrication on your part?! 

"deleting all usb devices"? Total nonsense! 

With the original Fat32 type partition you need to see the install screen come up. You'll notice the WD logo for the particular usb model used here while the one for the Passport model should look close to that.

In XP the process of simply plugging the drive's usb cable into a rear port saw the installation screen appear right following the detection by Windows of the new device being added. Unless you have a bad port on the board that should come up promptly.

One other thing to be sure of is seeing that all files on the drive are still intact. With it plugged into the first system if you haven't got it running on the second browse the drive itself to verify that all original files are present. Not caring one way or another if this gets under Mr. Fabricator's collar the files should look like what is seen in the image here.


----------



## SirKenin

Before anything, the drive must be detected.  That starts with the controller in the Passport.  It can't detect what the controller is, so it says "unknown device".  The file system has nothing to do with it.

The same "USB device not recognized" message also occurs with mice, USB keyboards, etc.  Resetting the computer by pulling the power from it for five minutes is a well documented trick to resetting the USB ports.

The next thing is that Windows stores all the drivers for USB devices that were ever plugged into the system.  The best example I saw of this was at a client of mine that runs a printing shop.  People bring their USB keys in with their materials on it.  After they leave, all the entries are still left in the device manager, although they're hidden.  Eventually it started causing problems so I had to go in and manually delete them all, but there were a zillion of them.

That's where the devmgr command comes in handy.  By default, Windows won't show most hidden devices in normal mode, even if you tell it to in the Device Manager drop down menu.  That command will (after which you then select the show hidden devices item in the DM).

After you go through and delete all the devices that are no longer there (they're faded out) including the volume shadow copies, you restart the machine, then power up the WD and plug it in.  Once it detects the controller in the cabinet you're off to the races.  THEN, and only then, can you worry about all the nonsense you posted.


----------



## PC eye

Why would anyone want to trash Windows and end up seeing yellow marked usb host controllers and other items foobar when they are far better off reviewing actual support information seen at WD not your fabrications?!

Problems with a WD Passport drive not spinning up, not being recognized, and/or clicking upon power up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Question Why does a WD Passport drive click or not spin up when connected to a USB port?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Answer *Problem:*
The WD Passport drive either does not spin up or tries to spin but clicks when it is connected to a USB port.

*Cause:*
There may not be enough power currently supplied to the machine's USB port. Some computer systems only supply 500mA of power through USB ports. The WD Passport hard drive requires a little over 1000mA of power at spin up.

*Solution:*
Try the Passport drive on another USB port or another computer. If the Passport drive is connected to a USB hub, try connecting it directly to the computer's USB port. If the drive is connected to a PCMCIA (PC Card) on a notebook computer, the drive may only function properly if you power it with the optional power adapter (*Silver Passport*) or a USB 2.0 Power Booster Cable (*Black or Colored Passport*). If you decide to use a third-party USB cable to connect the drive to the computer, the cable may not be able to transfer enough power to the drive (This includes USB "reel" cables and extension cables). Western Digital offers an optional power adaptor and an optional USB 2.0 Power Booster cable (the USB 2.0 Power Booster cable has two USB connectors that plug into the computer instead of one). 

http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc...GRyaXZlIG5vdCBkZXRlY3RlZA**&p_li=&p_topview=1


The drive is funtioning well on one system showing that there is likely some other reason why it may not on the second pc. You first have to find out what that is without trashing the current installation.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Why would anyone want to trash Windows and end up seeing yellow marked usb host controllers and other items foobar when they are far better off reviewing actual support information seen at WD not your fabrications?!


 
You have to be joking, you really think uninstallng your USB controllers and letting windows reinstall them and deleting your old USB device drivers is going to trash Windows. Give me some reason how this is going to happen?


----------



## PC eye

With XP? That's a lot more likely then you may realize. You'll notice that it wasn't detected on one system seeing an ide drive over the other running a sata suggesting an older system maybe only seeing 2 usb ports and a lower 500 micro amps on the usb bus. 

The newer updated boards now seeing 4, 6, 8 usb ports have a beefed up bus there since usb devices are used far more commonly now then years back. 1000 micro amps! You can toy with removing items in the device manager all day and not solve the actual problem.


----------



## StrangleHold

You said alot but didnt answer the question, how is reinstalling the USB drivers and deleting old USB device drivers going to trash windows. Tell me!


----------



## SirKenin

lol. The guy is clueless Stranglehold. The OP says the problem is "unknown device" so what does he do? Posts a quote for spin up or clicking problems and suggests the OP is better off reading "actual support information". lmao. Maybe, if his copy and paste was even REMOTELY relevant to the problem at hand. 

And yeah, removing drivers and letting the system reinstall is quite often a great fix for driver issues.   And the microamps thing?  Only pertinent if the USB cable was powering the device.  That's what the included powersupply is for though, so you don't have to worry about power issues from a USB port on the computer (it's different if you use a really long extension, which won't be an issue here.)

Remember the old adage "if you hand a fool enough rope eventually he'll hang himself"? lol. Kinda the same thing with PCeye.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> You said alot but didnt answer the question, how is reinstalling the USB drivers and deleting old USB device drivers going to trash windows. Tell me!


 
Simply take a look in the device manager itself where a working external usb drive is working already to see what?





The WD software doesn't install any usb drivers while those items can be plainly seen.


----------



## SirKenin

To see that you're completely out to lunch and not grasping the basic concept that nobody gives a good god damn if your drive is working or not, just the same as we don't give a crap about your dumbass irrelevant screenshots, Google hacks, irrelevant copy and pastes and completely useless Google Image Search productions.

Nobody cares PCeye. You've proven in numerous threads you're so far out in left field they'll have to send a HUEY to come and get you if anyone ever gets any sort of inkling of a notion to do so.

The issue at hand is that his doesn't, that the tips and tricks others gave him will do no harm, only good, that you're only bashing them because you're struggling to regain what little "credibility" you may have thought you had and that none of your contributions were even remotely correct, current or pertinent. What happens on your computer, nobody cares even somewhat except maybe you.


----------



## PC eye

I'm afraid you just proved you are "lost in space". I would certainly lean towards the manufacturer's own knowledge base for troubleshooting then listen to any of the nonsense and waste of time tearing up threads you seem to favor.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Simply take a look in the device manager itself where a working external usb drive is working already to see what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WD software doesn't install any usb drivers while those items can be plainly seen.


 
Cute screenshot, this is the third time I am asking the same question and you still havent answered. HOW DOES REINSTALLING YOUR USB DRIVERS AND DELETING OLD USB DEVICE DRIVERS TRASH WINDOWS. I am really curious because I,ve done it many times.


----------



## StrangleHold

It seems like when your at a loss of words your posts turn into-Its over your head- Your lost there- You missed the point- Thread jumping, give me a break. If you make a statement that you cant backup the best thing to do is not make it and quite crying like a baby or go Google crazy.


----------



## PC eye

You could reinstall Windows completely and still see the exact same problem where the drive simply won't be detected. With no usb drivers being installed that also points to a total waste of time unless you are seeing yellow marks on the usb host and other items in that catagory. Try uninstalling all usb items and then got stuck seeing that.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like I figured your not going to answer the question. PCeye if you cant swim stay out of the pool, your sucking water and flopping around screaming but telling everybody its just a new way of swimming called the Water Sucking Backstroke.


----------



## SirKenin

PC eye said:


> The WD software doesn't install any usb drivers while those items can be plainly seen.


 
That would be because the USB storage controller doesn't get listed under the section you're displaying there. It would also be because the WD software (reading this the next day I realize that I should clarify the "autorun on the WD hard drive) doesn't install *any* drivers. Windows, however, does. Dig a little deeper, Fred... and to further Stranglehold's analogy, the kiddy pool is over at HardForum. You'd probably be a much better fit there with the rest of his clueless fanclub.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Cute screenshot, this is the third time I am asking the same question and you still havent answered. HOW DOES REINSTALLING YOUR USB DRIVERS AND DELETING OLD USB DEVICE DRIVERS TRASH WINDOWS. I am really curious because I,ve done it many times.


 
If you haven't figured it out by now you never will. 

On a recent fresh install of XP everything in the usb section of the device manager had a nice yellow mark next to it. Yet the external drive was readily available when plugged in even while the auto run was busy.





Once reformatted from Fat32 to NTFS the auto run is simply a waste of time as well as uninstalling usb listings in the DM. Plus you're telling someone that may know nothing at all about how to go about things in the DM and instructing that person to simply start uninstalling things?  real smart genius!  Start smeilling what's on your shovel.

All that before Pauly73Drifter could even be asked how old the system with the ide actually is. hhmmmm.... Some old case with only 1 or 2 usb ports and not enough milliamps on the usb bus like the WD support site indicated as one actual explaination. That's they seem to carry a usb current booster for older systems.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Here we go again...


----------



## SirKenin

lol.  Love the pic.

Anyways, PC, that last screenshot, once again, proves nothing, not even your own point (although it would have been ideal to include the DM with the exclamation by the USB devices if you're actually going to throw more of your useless crap at us).

Uninstalling USB devices..  You can actually remove every single device in your device manager... Every last one of them, until Windows locks up if you want.  Then, you turn off your machine, restart it and Windows redetects all the devices that are still present.

VOILA!  You're back in business, and not one stupid, irrelevant, incoherent piece of PCeye drivel was harmed in the process.

As a matter of fact, that's how you switch out mobos without reinstalling your XP (and yes, I've done it dozens of times).  Change your IDE controller to the default busmaster controller and reboot.  All the new devices are detected and installed, you go in and delete all the old ones..  And you didn't have to reinstall Windows.

And, for the last time, it doesn't matter a damn what software is on the portable drive.  Until Windows detects the initial devices and installs the drivers for them, it could be a "PCeye knows bugger all about computers" file system on it, or a "your posts are pointless" filesystem..  It wouldn't matter.  Windows wouldn't even get anywhere near accessing it until the controller drivers were installed, and on Windows XP the default MS drivers are used (that's why you don't need the disk, or any software on the WD, to install it).

And once more, the milliamps that you're preaching has NOTHING to do with it, unless you're powering the device off the USB or using a cable longer than spec (which is currently 12ft IIRC).  The WD receives it's power off an external power source.  That thing would work on a Pentium 3 computer without a problem.

Now, the little gizmo I have is slightly different.  It's a 2.5" 250GB portable drive.  It's powered off the USB as well, no external power supply.  Therefore it has two USB plugs that plug into the computer.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> If you haven't figured it out by now you never will.
> 
> On a recent fresh install of XP everything in the usb section of the device manager had a nice yellow mark next to it. Yet the external drive was readily available when plugged in even while the auto run was busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once reformatted from Fat32 to NTFS the auto run is simply a waste of time as well as uninstalling usb listings in the DM. Plus you're telling someone that may know nothing at all about how to go about things in the DM and instructing that person to simply start uninstalling things?  real smart genius!  Start smeilling what's on your shovel.
> 
> All that before Pauly73Drifter could even be asked how old the system with the ide actually is. hhmmmm.... Some old case with only 1 or 2 usb ports and not enough milliamps on the usb bus like the WD support site indicated as one actual explaination. That's they seem to carry a usb current booster for older systems.


 
All that looks good on the surface but it means about as much as the price of grapes in China pertaining to the question. I can see how you fool noobs with your reworded google look ups and on and on rambling of brilliance. I never questioned the milliamps on the USB hub. For the fourth time. (How does reinstalling your USB drivers and deleting old USB device drivers trash Windows?) which could be causing a problem on a equal basis and I never said to just start uninstalling things. Quit twisting things and just answer the question.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> All that looks good on the surface but it means about as much as the price of grapes in China pertaining to the question. I can see how you fool noobs with your reworded google look ups and on and on rambling of brilliance. I never questioned the milliamps on the USB hub. For the fourth time. (How does reinstalling your USB drivers and deleting old USB device drivers trash Windows?) which could be causing a problem on a equal basis and I never said to just start uninstalling things. Quit twisting things and just answer the question.


 
The quesion is the answer? Or is the answer the question? 

No one said anything about a usb hub. The WD support site points at the usb bus of the board on a particular system as not seeing enough current to support an external drive. 

In fact someone else came slightly closer since the USBSTOR.SYS driver has been in Windows since ME/2000 for usb cameras and then for mass storage devices. But why would amyone knock out usb host controllers since even while everything under usb was yellow marked the drive was still working as it normally would?


----------



## StrangleHold

Still didnt answer the question! If you put as much effort into getting your statements right as you do trying to backpeddle-twist-dodge- on something stupid you say trying to justify or get back on another wrong statement. Your knowledge is not amazing but your ability to B/S is.


----------



## PC eye

I did answer the question but you as usual never bothered to "listen" which is nothing new for you either. 

As explained earlier the entire usb section was yellowed out on a fresh install of XP when that was seeing a custom later being reinstalled all over to see that corrected. Couldn't get online with the usb host controllers out but the external drive was still seen as a logical without even reinstalling the WD software.

Figure it out yet? When reformatting the original Fat32 to NTFS the software and auto run is no longer if you have it plugged into a working usb port or the usb bus sees at least 1000uA meeting the minimum requirement. Is it that difficult for you to figure out?

Windows then readily sees the drive as simply another sata model just like the bios recognises it right off. With the clean install of XP Windows didn't have time to even see the usbstor.sys be installed as the auto run popup prior to the installer was busy while the drive was seen in Windows Explorer upon reaching the desktop. Had to fight to close those out when they persisted since the drive was already a logical drive.


----------



## SirKenin

I smell a fresh load of feces.. *sniff* *sniff*

Any fresh install of XP detects the USB ports and installs them. The only exception is pre-sp2 on USB2.0 controllers. Then again, this is Flinstone we're talking about here. 

AND.. If Freddy did use an archaic version of XP on USB2.0 controllers, they would STILL work although they would indeed have the yellow !. They would simply work as USB 1.0 controllers.


----------



## PC eye

Take a bath!


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> I did answer the question but you as usual never bothered to "listen" which is nothing new for you either.
> 
> As explained earlier the entire usb section was yellowed out on a fresh install of XP when that was seeing a custom later being reinstalled all over to see that corrected. Couldn't get online with the usb host controllers out but the external drive was still seen as a logical without even reinstalling the WD software.
> 
> Figure it out yet? When reformatting the original Fat32 to NTFS the software and auto run is no longer if you have it plugged into a working usb port or the usb bus sees at least 1000uA meeting the minimum requirement. Is it that difficult for you to figure out?
> 
> Windows then readily sees the drive as simply another sata model just like the bios recognises it right off. With the clean install of XP Windows didn't have time to even see the usbstor.sys be installed as the auto run popup prior to the installer was busy while the drive was seen in Windows Explorer upon reaching the desktop. Had to fight to close those out when they persisted since the drive was already a logical drive.


 
Ok, I really read that 2 times. I didnt listen to it since theres no sound. But I,ll tell ya PCeye I cant see a thing in there that tells me how reinstalling your USB drivers and deleteing old USB device drivers will (TRASH) windows. If you would kindly point out what part of that post or any other that explains it.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SirKenin said:


> I smell a fresh load of feces.. *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> Any fresh install of XP detects the USB ports and installs them. The only exception is pre-sp2 on USB2.0 controllers. Then again, this is Flinstone we're talking about here.
> 
> AND.. If Freddy did use an archaic version of XP on USB2.0 controllers, they would STILL work although they would indeed have the yellow !. They would simply work as USB 1.0 controllers.



And I smell a dead horse's carcass... Quit beating the stench out of it..


----------



## PC eye

Another thread trashed by the two that only know how to do one thing.


----------



## SirKenin

I guess it all depends on one's definition of what denotes a trashed thread.

BS masquerading as "advice", misdirection, lack of knowledge, google hacks, irrelevant images, confusing, irrelevant blather and mumbo jumbo....  Or being called on your crap and having you dodge, duck and dive?

Tough call.


----------



## StrangleHold

INTELCRAZY said:


> And I smell a dead horse's carcass... Quit beating the stench out of it..


 


PC eye said:


> Another thread trashed by the two that only know how to do one thing.


 
Like said above. Whos really Trashing threads here. These 2 posts should give you a good idea!


----------



## Cromewell

Well this thread is a peice of work.



> The same "USB device not recognized" message also occurs with mice, USB keyboards, etc. Resetting the computer by pulling the power from it for five minutes is a well documented trick to resetting the USB ports.


I usually just pull it out and plug it back in once the new hardware bubbles stop popping up.

We don't know if the drive is spinning up or not on the second machine, it's possible it's not able to draw enough power from the USB port. To know for sure we'd need to hear back from Pauly73Drifter.

Reinstalling the USB hub drivers (ie uninstall & then install again) wont damage a windows installation unless there are other problems. All your USB devices will redetect. Now if you only have a USB keyboard/mouse it might get a little dicey although I'm pretty sure it's still possible, I can't remember the exact process for windows to install hub drivers (whether you have to click through menus or not).


----------



## SirKenin

Cromewell said:


> Well this thread is a peice of work.
> 
> I usually just pull it out and plug it back in once the new hardware bubbles stop popping up.


 
Often that works, but not always. I've worked on machines where that didn't work. Deleting the USB device entries, pulling the power from the machine for five minutes, powering it back up and letting Windows reinstall whatever devices still present did work. Lexmark and Canon printers were especially problematic.



> We don't know if the drive is spinning up or not on the second machine, it's possible it's not able to draw enough power from the USB port. To know for sure we'd need to hear back from Pauly73Drifter.


 
True enough, it would help to know if he plugged both USB connectors in or just one.  I guess the assumption I made is that he followed the directions and plugged both in.



> Reinstalling the USB hub drivers (ie uninstall & then install again) wont damage a windows installation unless there are other problems. All your USB devices will redetect. Now if you only have a USB keyboard/mouse it might get a little dicey although I'm pretty sure it's still possible, I can't remember the exact process for windows to install hub drivers (whether you have to click through menus or not).


 
To reinstall hub drivers, you delete the USB hub drivers out of the device manager, then let the DM search for new hardware under the Action menu (or from the right click context menu).


----------



## PC eye

And if someone lacking experience is told to and goes ahead and uninstalls other things in the DM by mistake? 

oregon had one smart suggestion earlier about seeing if the usb port was the problem. Trying another device on the same port would tell if that was the problem.

Another thing the OP would have to provide is the age of the system with the ide type drive. If too old the bus simply won't support the 1000uA requirement where the additional usb booster would be needed.


----------



## WeatherMan

*Love is in the air* Wooo wooo

If there wasn't so much tension in this thread maybe the poster would actually give us a reply an we can get somewhere prehaps?!


----------



## SirKenin

As said, you can delete anything you want out of the DM.  Windows will simply reinstall it on reboot.  Vista will actually just do it automatically.

No harm can come out of doing it...as even you failed to demonstrate otherwise, despite being challenged on it consistently.


----------



## StrangleHold

Cromewell said:


> Now if you only have a USB keyboard/mouse it might get a little dicey although I'm pretty sure it's still possible, I can't remember the exact process for windows to install hub drivers (whether you have to click through menus or not).


 
I started thinking about that, I,m a PS/2 freak and dont use USB mouse and keyboards but I have quite a few that I run with PS/2 adaptors. On one of my second machines I have 2000 on it so I plugged up the USB mouse and keyboard went into device manager and uninstalled the USB controllers/the hubs go out with them. The only thing that happens is that you lose your keyboard and mouse and you have to do a hard restart. After rebooting it just reinstalls the drivers and hubs and your back in. Redetected the mouse-keyboard-scanner and printer no problems. I even pulled out a old socket A with 98se and basically the same thing took place. And beleive it or not 98se and 2000 is still running like a charm, well 98se is running as close to a charm as it can. Neither one somehow got Trashed


----------



## PC eye

There you go again. Once you choose to uninstall items in the DM you will see those yellow marked in the "other devices" section that then appears upon restarting the system. When removing usb host controllers something then like the system file checker or a repair install is then needed to see those back on.

But the need for that is "pointless" since those can all be intact and still not detect an external drive if plugged in before the system is started up due to the Fat32 partition they come with for compatibility with Mac as well as Windows. If you bother to look at the manufacturer's recommendations for 2000/XP/Vista users they all recommend reformatting them to NTFS for use with Windows.

For the initial detection of the drive pertaining to the Passport Esssential usb models in particular.

How to connect and disconnect a WD external hard drive from your PC or Macintosh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Question How do I connect and disconnect a WD external hard drive from my PC or Macintosh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Answer *IMPORTANT:* Failure to connect the drive using the procedure below may result in your system not recognizing the drive. Also, not disconnecting the drive correctly could result in data corruption or data loss. 

*To connect your external hard drive to your PC computer:* 

Turn on your computer and allow Windows to load.
Plug in the power to the external hard drive and let it spin up.
Connect the data cable to the drive first and then to the computer.
You should see a new icon appear in the system tray and the drive should appear in the Device Manager.
*To disconnect your external hard drive from your PC computer:* 

Use the *Stop and Eject Hardware* icon in the system tray.  http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc...2VhcmNoX2ZubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

The information on 2000 and XP users in particular goes as follows for partitioning and formatting information to make the drive usable.
How to install, partition, and format an external hard drive in Windows XP and Vista.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Question How do I install, partition, and format an external hard drive in Windows XP and Vista?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Answer *Note: *The information below only applies to those Western Digital external hard drives that do not include the Retrospect Express/driver CD. To install a Western Digital Media Center, Dual-option Backup, Dual-option Backup USB 2.0, or Essiential USB 2.0 drive, please follow the instructions that are included on the Quick Install Guide that came with the drive. The guide can also be found on the CD that came with the drive and in the document library. 

Windows XP has the full driver support necessary to support Western Digital external hard drives. The single drive external hard drives ship with a FAT32 partition for the full drive capacity. In most cases, you may simply connect the external hard drive to an available FireWire or USB port on your computer. The dual drive external hard drives ship with either an NTFS (My Book Premium II) or HPS+ (My Book Pro II) partition. Upon connection to the computer, the external hard drive should be recognized and ready for use. Occasionally, the factory partition may not be recognized in Windows. If that is the case, use Disk Management within Windows 2000 to install (partition and format) the external hard drive. 

*Important:* The My Book Pro Edition II hard drive ships with a HPS+ (Journaled) format. This Macintosh native format is not compatible with Windows based computers therefore the drive will need to be repartitioned and reformatted before usage in a Windows based computer. 

*To partition and format the external hard drive with Disk Management, follow these steps:*
Access Disk Management in Windows XP or Vista. From the Start Menu, Left click on the *Start* button, Right-click on *My Computer* or *Computer*, left-click on *Manage*, and then left-click on *Disk Management*.
In the lower window pane, you will see a list of available IDE devices. Locate the desired hard drive to partition and format. You should see a *black bar* indicating *unallocated space* for the drive. 

*Important:* If there is no black bar shown (if the bar is blue), the hard drive currently has a partition. Please verify that there is no important data on the hard drive before continuing with the directions below. Right-click on the *blue bar* and choose the option to *Delete Partition*. The bar should then turn black indicating *unallocated space*.
Right-click on the *black bar (unallocated space)* to see a menu of available options. Select *New Partition* or *New Simple Volume* from the menu of available options.
The *Welcome to the New Partition Wizard* or *New Simple Volume Wizard* appears. Windows Vista users, please proceed to step #5. For Windows XP users, Left-click on *Next* to continue and select *Primary*. Left-click on *Next*.
Select the size of the partition you wish to create and left-click on *Next*.
At the next screen, select a drive letter to assign to the partition and left-click on *Next*.
The *Format Partition* screen appears. On this screen you can select the file system, allocation unit size, and volume label you wish to create on the drive.

*Note:* In almost all cases, it is best to leave the allocation unit size at default. If you are not dual-booting and do not need to use this drive on a Windows 98 SE or Windows ME computer, it is also recommended that you use NTFS as the file system (you can also select FAT16 or FAT32). Dynamic partitions cannot be created on an external hard drive. The Windows 2000 and Windows XP *Disk Management* utility cannot support the format of a FAT32 partition larger than 32GB. Please refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base Article 184006 for additional information.
Left -click on *Next* to verify the process and the choices you selected.
Left -click on *Finish* to complete the process.
http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc...2VhcmNoX2ZubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1 
What be occuring there is the lack of recognition of the factory's own Fat32 partition by Windows. You don't uninstall usb drivers or host controllers but follow their own support information. 
How to initialize (write a signature to) a hard drive in Windows XP.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Question How do I initialize (write a signature to) a hard drive in Windows XP?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Answer *NOTE:* This procedure is for adding a new, blank hard drive to your computer only. 
Occasionally, a hard drive may not be detected by a computer running Windows XP. If that is the case, you may need to initialize (write a signature to) the drive. If your drive is not detected by Windows XP when you check in Disk Management, follow the steps below. 

*Note:* In some cases, the Disk Signature Wizard will start immediately when you run the Disk Management utility for the first time after adding a new drive. 
Right-click the *My Computer* icon on the desktop. If there is not a *My Computer* icon on the desktop, you can find the *My Computer* icon on the Start menu.
Left-click on *Manage*.
Left-click on *Disk Management*.
The *Initialize and Convert Disk Wizard* will appear.
Left-click on the *Next* button.
Check the box to the left of the drive that you want to write a signature to.
Left-click the Next button.
Left-click the Finish button.
The drive is now initialized. You should now be able to create a partition and format it. For instructions on how to create and format a partition, please see Answer ID 330. 

Your computer should tell you that you can safely remove the drive from the computer now. You may then unplug the drive's power cord from the wall if you wish to turn it off.
http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc...PWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX2ZubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=

Did you get all of that? or does it need to be repeated?


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> When removing usb host controllers something then like the system file checker or a repair install is then needed to see those back on.


 
I just did it to 2 different machines no more than 10 minutes ago and it just reloads the drivers, no need to use the file checker or repair install. You just really dont have a clue. Its unbelievable that you think that uninstalling your USB host controller you have to do a (REPAIR INSTALL). I,m out of this one. This is pointless you will say anything!


----------



## SirKenin

hahaha. Oh man, it just keeps getting better and better.

As StrangleHold indicates, Windows just reinstalls them. No hassle, no fuss, no muss. It just puts the drivers for any existing devices back in on it's own and that's the end of it.

lol. You know, I'm just thinking. It's one thing to be able to find data on Google. It's a fabulous resource, it really is. However, as PCeye has very clearly consistently demonstrated over his tenure as the village idiot, it's really quite another to effectively apply it.

It's one thing I learned a long time ago about the computer business. You either have it or you don't. While education can teach you the theory, the ability to think logically, analytically, like a computer and effectively apply it is something you're born with. And PCeye is one of those who very clearly doesn't have it. lol 

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> I just did it to 2 different machines no more than 10 minutes ago and it just reloads the drivers, no need to use the file checker or repair install. You just really dont have a clue. Its unbelievable that you think that uninstalling your USB host controller you have to do a (REPAIR INSTALL). I,m out of this one. This is pointless you will say anything!


 
As I mentioned earlier when finding everything in the usb section simply seeing yellow marks it took a repair install to then see things normal again. No uninstall the host controllers was going to work.

Now as far as SirKenin's constant smear campaign if I were to stoop that low I would be a little more original with the constant insults be attempted. But since this thread will likely be deleted anyways... sad for the OP however...


----------



## Vizy

ouch did that hurt? he brought out the photoshop lol


----------



## SirKenin

lol.  It's another Google search result, actually:

http://www.jjchandler.com/tombstone/


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> lol. It's another Google search result, actually:
> 
> http://www.jjchandler.com/tombstone/


 
You always mention Google while I never even use it.  As usual you never seem to get things right do you?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Vizy93 said:


> ouch did that hurt? he brought out the photoshop lol



I sense sarcasm...

SirKenin doesn't look like a straw.... <--Have to be quick of mind to catch that.


----------



## Cleric7x9

I wonder if the OP ever got his problem fixed.


Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I get a kick out of this.


----------



## porterjw

^ Indeed.

I was thinking about this yesterday, so I linked it in my sig - good times!


----------



## StrangleHold

The guys a winner/wiener I tell ya. If he put as much effort into getting it right as he does defending stupid stuff he says it could stop global warming.


----------



## porterjw

You know...he never did answer your question


----------



## StrangleHold

Yea he did, by not answering it. I could give ya a list of other stuff, its never ending.


----------



## porterjw

Too true. Damn, it's really odd - I literally added this Thread into my sig last night at like 10:45-ish so others could see it and get a good chuckle, and now someone else gives it a random bump


----------



## Cleric7x9

yeah, he really does say some stupid things, i wish i could meet him


----------



## dznutz

was sirK's ban temporary or permanent?
i like to think his problem was solved once he plugged his drive on the back side.


----------



## porterjw

Temp, then sadly, it appears there was another, this one perm.


----------



## dznutz

sirk was cool.  he was like a drunk guy in the bar who wanted to pick fights with everybody.  once he sobered up he'd start apologizing.... then gets drunk again


----------



## StrangleHold

Kenin got pretty upset with him posting bogas crap, but got really upset when he keeps on posting crap defending it. The dude will just not admit a mistake and will take it so far, it makes you think something is wrong with him. You will never learn or advance if you never admit mistakes. I finally got to the point I just look at him like a joke. You all heard the song by Seether- Fake It.


----------



## Machin3

drivers on your passport?


----------



## Hugh9191

and in the end it could easily have been fixed by using the second cable that comes with most removable hdds to give it power from a second USB port.

all this conflict...


----------



## westexl

*I'm having the same problem*

I have uninstalled/reinstalled everything under USB controllers and tried every available usb port with nothing else connected to any usb port.  My 320 gig Passport only has 1 usb cable/port and it shows up in the DM as Unknown device.  It works fine with every other computer it's been hooked up to.   Everything else i hook up to the usb ports (USB to SATA adapter, 8 gig flash drive, printer, scanner, etc.) works fine.


----------

